# Don't Help Nigeria Fight Boko Haram -South Africa Warns Citizens



## abujagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

South Africa has warned its citizens against becoming involved in Nigeria's fight against boko haram terrorists. 

Nosiviwe Mapisa-Nqakula, South Africa's defence minister told Bloomberg it was unlawful for South Africans to fight overseas for private gain, saying the police would investigate anyone suspected to be involved in the battle.

Earlier this week, a private security contractor with South African military experience was killed in Maiduguri, capital of Borno state. 





#BokoHaram #Borno


----------

